# Discus Fish not growing.....



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

I have had my discus fish for 4 months, and they are in a 100 gallon tank. So far im not noticing their growth. I feed them frozen bloodworms, beefheart, dried bloodworms, and discus formula for growth. also, when i turn on my light they start to panic and bounce off the glass. is it because the light is to bright? i have a t-5 light bulb.


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

this is in the betta fish thread, but are u sure they aren't full grown?


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

ya, full grown discus are about 7 inches. these guys are 3 inches


----------



## veganchick (Jan 10, 2009)

hmmm.... 100 gallons is the right amount of room for them, what are ur water parameters?


----------



## Livelifelaughlove (Jan 11, 2009)

may be better if you post this in the catogory that more people will know about these fish...?


----------



## Jay Ack (Aug 12, 2008)

it says discus under this category. ph is 7.0, 0 ammonia 0 nitrate and nitrite. temperature is 78.


----------



## onefish2fish (Jul 22, 2008)

i moved your thread to the freshwater and tropical fish section. it seems you were confusing "discuss" as in discussion with "discus" as in the fish. if you feel there is a better location for this thread please feel free to let me know.


as for your fish. how big are they, how long has the tank been setup, how often do you feed and water change? anything else in the tank with them?


----------

